# Toxic wood dust



## quemado (May 10, 2013)

When I bought my scroll saw, the place I bought it at was kind enough to mention that some wood dust is not good for us. I read of a number of exotic and common woods being sawed and worked here into frames to be proud of. I am including three links and two pdf files, if you are interested in what reactions various wood dusts can have on us. A dust mask is always a good idea.

A few of the woods have oils which are reactive too. You may want to check out the links and/or pdf's and see if you are working with one of these woods. I would not want you to become ill due to a little wood dust.

http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/

http://www.woodworkersguide.com/2008/05/07/wood-toxicity-is-nothing-to-sneeze-at/

http://www.dave-wilcox.com/Woodturning/toxics.aspx

The pdf file names are:

wis30.pdf and Wood_Dust Toxicity Article.pdf

View attachment wis30.pdf


View attachment Wood_Dust Toxicity Article.pdf


Hope these are useful


----------



## kubys (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for that buddy. I found that I have to buy a respirator. The yew is kiling me softly :aahhhh: I have already found in other sources, that (in the case of yew) it is toxic only when the wood is raw, but the dry wood is safe.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

984. I believe the toxicity is just half the problem working regular old pine can produce nasty amounts of particle dust that settles everywhere and when swept up or disturbed goes straight down you snout! I have been working wood in this manner for several years now and until just a year ago thought I was better than a respirator.... Believe me I use one all the time now! Even using a respirator I can some times feel stuffy after 40 minutes of constant sanding with high speed tools!


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Good info. Wood dust itself has been found to cause multiple cancers from sinus, throat, lymph node, & lung with prolonged exposure too. I use a netty pot thing myself after a day of woodworking as even with a mask or respirator I can get stuffed up. It seems to help. Be safe.


----------



## quemado (May 10, 2013)

Glad you know about the dust too. I never gave it any thought before they told me about saw dust and scroll saws, which do not produce all that much dust in comparison to more powerful wood tools.

Nettie pots, that is a whole other topic. I started using one about six years ago, and can count on one hand the number of serious colds I have had since then. Same for dust and allergies here in New Mexico. Of course our doctors may prefer we not use one, cuts into the profit margin ya know...


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

The two real trouble makers are Chechen and Cocobolo. They are not only allergenic, but sensitizing too. Even if you don't react right away, your tolerance diminishes with each exposure until one day your immune system totally freaks out. Same deal with uncured 2-pack paints, epoxy and Gorilla glue.

The badness bonus with cocobolo is that becoming sensitized to it can also make you sensitized to other types of rosewood.

I have minor trouble with blackwood and padauk, major trouble with Grevillia Robusta (lacewood).

Now that I think of it, latex fits right in with this bunch. Not the pastime for allergy fiends, is it!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanx a lot for bringing this topic up. I'm sometimes lazy to use my respirator because I think I will work just a while and then the while becames dozens of minutes and I feel that my breath somewhat changed..


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Guys, there is also important note about spalting:

*One type of wood not mentioned in this list is the spalted varieties. Spalting is a by product of the natural rotting process created by mold and decay. Although it creates a beautiful figured wood the dust created when sawing, sanding or turning is highly toxic and has a reputation for causing respiratory problems. More specifically, the fungi that causes spalting is what triggers the asthma like reactions that can be severe.*

Didn't realized that, although it is quite obvious..


----------

